# Rentals outside of Phoenix



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been pulling some odd jobs for an investor in my area doing cleaning and "fix it" stuff on homes in my area. I know high summer is not the time of year most people think about moving to Phoenix (but I know I'd be beating many off with a cudgel come January!)

The area is very quiet, low crime, good schools. The Metro is 50 minutes away (the job market has improved DRASTICALLY in the couple years I've been here), and the water is good. Really good. 

The property I know of is at the end of a dirt road and backs up to a gully. Vacant lots on both sides, and only one neighbor across the street. 

The lot is about 1.25 acres, the house is a big 3 bed/2 bath with a great kitchen and pantry, and he's working on purchasing another property in the next month. 
Rent on the current place is 850 monthly including trash service. All new appliances, and new floors in the main areas. Walk in closets, double living room with fireplace.. big kitchen and pantry, the works. 
The landlord is very homesteading friendly. He likes long term leases and if you're willing to build your own fences, you can raise virtually whatever you want. 
Did I mention there's a weekend swap meet with NO space rent that doesn't have any farmers market vendors yet? 

If you're thinking of relocating here to buy eventually, it would be a good base camp to experiment with the local climate and markets while you house hunt.


----------



## K9Dave (Jul 4, 2014)

What area is this in? My wife and I are looking and even though this may be larger than what we are looking in to, it doesn't hurt to look. Thanks


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Tonopah, probably further out than you want judging by your other post. 

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/2407-S-350th-Ave-Tonopah-AZ-85354/2106232096_zpid/

The water is good though, and neighbors? What neighbors??

P.S. To save money on cooling, We use a 550$ evap cooler in the main room of the house, and shut the doors of the bedrooms we dont use during the day, and use box fans to pull the cool air into those rooms at night, and a small one room electric AC unit for the master bedroom at night only. http://www.homedepot.com/b/Heating-...ners-Coolers-Evaporative-Coolers/N-5yc1vZc4lr Ours is the Bonaire Durango 5,900. Highly recommend it. My power bill stays under $150 in the summer months. Family of 6, 4 bedroom house, and I'm lazy and still use the clothes dryer.


----------



## K9Dave (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yes it's a little too far out for us as my wife still works close to downtown. Do y'all have anything else? Please keep your eyes open for me if not.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

That property is owned by an investor I know personally and he's only buying properties out here, but I will keep an eye on the AZ facebook page for ya! They do come up occaisionally.


----------



## K9Dave (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you. What FB page is that? I'll look as well.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

The link in my signature.


----------

